# Local mail delivery problems



## frozen (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello forum,

I'm running a FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE jail host with sysutils/ezjail. The jails have been bound to the loopback interface of the jail host, pf is set up to do NAT and port-forwarding for the different services. I noticed that mails originating from any of the jails are bounced. This way, I only get the status reports from the jail host. I'd like to fix this.

This is the error message in question:

```
Apr 20 03:01:01 mail postfix/smtp[38631]: 2263F48F7: to=<root@somejail>, relay=none, delay=0.15, delays=0.14/0/0/0, dsn=5.4.4, status=bounced (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=somejail type=A: Host not found)
```

I tried putting all jail hostnames into the /etc/hosts of the mail server jail, but this did not change the situation.

Output of `cat /usr/jails/mail/etc/hosts`:

```
::1			localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1		localhost localhost.my.domain
10.0.0.13 mail
10.0.0.23 jail1
10.0.0.33 jail2
10.0.0.43 somejail
```

In addition to this, I added the "MAILTO=" parameter to the /etc/crontab of each jail, to no effect. I also set /etc/mail/aliases of each jail to forward all mail for root to a valid mail address.

What else could I do to fix this?

Sincerely,

-frozen


----------



## AndyUKG (Apr 21, 2014)

Seems you need to force postfix to check the hosts file, try googling 
	
	



```
smtp_host_lookup = native,dns
```


----------



## frozen (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks @AndyUKG,

This does not solve my problem and causes this error to be logged:


```
Apr 23 20:16:09 mail postfix/smtpd[68454]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 00.00.00.00.example.com[00.00.00.00]: 450 4.1.8 <root@somejail>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found; from=<root@somejail> to=<info@example.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<somejail>
```

I tested this by running `periodic daily` from within one of my jails. Sorry for my late feedback, my real job interfered with this bug-hunt. Have a nice $periodoftheday !

-frozen

/EDIT: Some minor log sanitization


----------



## AndyUKG (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi, the issue is you are trying to deliver mail without having the domains configured in DNS, which is not a normal configuration for any SMTP server. The suggestion I made addresses this issue but apparently isn't all that is required if you are still having issues. Given the issue is a Postfix configuration issue, if no one provides you an answer here you will probably have more luck posting to the Postfix users lists,

cheers Andy.


----------



## frozen (Apr 24, 2014)

Alrighty Then.
I'll try my luck with the Postfix-Users mailinglist this weekend. I'll post the solution once I found it.
Thank you again, @AndyUKG !

-frozen


----------

